# Lake Country Hydro-tech pads



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking for peoples opinions of the LAke country Hydro tech pads.

Currently using the CG Hex-logics and really happy with them but just wondering if I should just buy more of them or try the lake country ones.

Anyone that has used both, especially on rotary would love to hear your thoughts on them.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deeg glad you posted this looking as both options for me leaning towards the Lake country as seen some good reviews DA for me


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be using on DA as well but mainly rotary.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deeg i had said to Alan & Andy that i would have a meet up when im doing my bm and a few others would likely be coming along i could see if i could pick up so of theses pads and you could have a go and we could try your hex logics to compare if your not in a hurry, i would be using a DAS Pro


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds good to me... just let me know when your thinking and I'll see what I can do :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deeg said:


> sounds good to me... just let me know when your thinking and I'll see what I can do :thumb:


Will do Deeg im out in the broch aware you are sometimes away in the North Sea, will see you at the AS meet soon anyway


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

A wee bump...

Still after people's opinions of the hydro-tech pads please.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Use both. Ht great on da as helps to keep the product between panel and pad and not soaking into the pad. 

Had some great correction with the Ht polish pad and menz.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My blue cutting pad went **** up, but the polishing and finishing pads remain defiant. I put the demise of the pad down to bad luck, i also have some ccs pads, i hope these don't suffer the same fate. The red finishing pad in particular is excellent, especially used in conjunction with final or super finish.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Deeg said:


> A wee bump...
> 
> Still after people's opinions of the hydro-tech pads please.


Make sure you get the thinner H-T rotary ones (the spot pads only come in the deeper size though).

Excellent set of pads.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I like to use the LC Blue pad for finishing. Works really well with p1 

----
sent from my Galaxy Tab


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I am in love with the crimson coloured jewelling pad


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I think my next purchase will be some of these pads. By the sounds of it they should be pretty good.

Thanks for the advice folks :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Hydrotech pads are a great step up from the normal foam pads. 
My favorite is the cyan.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

+1 also a fan but they don't seem to last nearly as much...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Hamish_023 said:


> +1 also a fan but they don't seem to last nearly as much...


Yeah. I find it's the way they cut the step in the backing of the foam. The LC flats and CCS last forever!

The cyan foam deteriorates quicker than other pads, but it works so good!


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

The cyan deteriorates and the tangerine seems to get splits. weird.

Have gone through two sets and my very first original pads still going strong.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

dont last too long and i find the crimson too stiff for jewelling


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

The cyan is fantastic for one step polish. I use it with Menz PO203S and gives great results


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

YES! Cyan + 203S is my 1 step go to as well!!!


----------

